# First Time to Thailand



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Having never been before, my wife and I are planning a mini-break (5/6) nights.
We want a mix of beach, yet close enough to restaurants and street food...NOT nightclubs or seedy bars.

So which location would satisfy these?


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

If money is not an issue, then I would suggest a couple of places.

First, the Cape Panwa Hotel on the southeast corner of Phuket island. Quiet, peaceful, a nice private beach, a number of restaurants in-house including a couple right on the beach, and close to some interesting attractions. Street food at the night market which is a short complimentary tuk-tuk ride over the hill. Many flights a day from BKK to Phuket, but it is an hour from the airport to the Cape Panwa.

Second, the Centara Grand in Naklua near Pattaya. Again, a nice private beach, several in-house restaurants, great view of the sunsets, and with other restaurants and street food right outside the entrance. I live in this area, and it is close enough to Pattaya to enjoy the upside and avoid the craziness and sleazy areas. 1 hour from BKK airport.

You really should plan on at least a few days in Bangkok first though - much to see and do. A hotel on the river - there are many - is a great place to sit with a glass of wine in the evening and watch the amazing life on the river.


----------



## Donutz2 (Apr 14, 2014)

I would spent a few days in BKK and then head out to Koh Chang island in the far south east (8 hour trip?) or one of the other smaller island closer to BKK. Just off Pattaya there there are a few islands such as Koh Lan. Due to limited time perhaps you could spent 3 nights in BKK, head out to Ayyutha etc. and 2 nights at Koh Lan. Time will fly!!


----------

